# Hot Glue



## blixem (Jun 13, 2005)

Anyone know if Hot Glue is tank safe? (e.g. thinking of a project where I would use hot glue to make a bond, but this will be submerged.)


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

im pretty sure it is because it is pretty much like normal plastic that is melted....correct me if im wrong, though


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

i would imagine that it would be safe, but im also not completely positive


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

yeah, it probably is, but id test it first. by puttong it in a small tank with a fish for a while and see if he survives. :wink:


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Ive never had much luck with hot glue holding for very long. I guess it depends on what you are planning on using it for.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

could i use it to seal a crack in the bottem of a 10? i maybe able to get silicon but only if i have to


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Hot glue is tank safe but it won't hold up. Silicone is the best way to go, takes a little longer to dry but it's worth the extra time.

FYI, you can purchase your silicone at any place like home depot. Just make sure that it's 100% with nothing added for molds or mildews. It's cheaper than buying the exact same stuff that is marked as "aquarium silicone".


----------



## PetMax (Jun 18, 2005)

wildtiger said:


> Hot glue is tank safe but it won't hold up. Silicone is the best way to go, takes a little longer to dry but it's worth the extra time.
> 
> FYI, you can purchase your silicone at any place like home depot. Just make sure that it's 100% with nothing added for molds or mildews. It's cheaper than buying the exact same stuff that is marked as "aquarium silicone".


This is true. I have ordered a large tube for a customer and i got hte same thing that lowes/home depot carries.


----------

